# Anyone else feel like Pax has to find a way to get into next year's draft?



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

A la Orlando getting Jameer Nelson for a future pick. Couldn't Pax do the same thing next year? We still need another SG and I feel like there are some guards in next years draft that could complete the puzzle......possibly a backup big man for when Curry leaves if we get Macijauskas now.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> a backup big man for when Curry leaves if we get Macijauskas now.


When curry LEAVES???


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> A la Orlando getting Jameer Nelson for a future pick. Couldn't Pax do the same thing next year? We still need another SG and I feel like there are some guards in next years draft that could complete the puzzle......possibly a backup big man for when Curry leaves if we get Macijauskas now.


I 100% agree. Most of the talent in next years crop is coming from Europe and Asia next year. certainly Nemanja will go #1 and if we are lucky we will get him. But losing out on a kid like Johan Petro, Rudy Fernandez or Marvin Williams will hurt. Thats why I want a #1 pick to be included in any deal for Jamal. But I am happy that this thread is being posted. It has to be a priority. Its nice to have first round picks when you are midstream in a rebuilding process


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Anyone else feel like Pax has to find a way to get into next year's draft?*



> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I 100% agree. Most of the talent in next years crop is coming from Europe and Asia next year. certainly Nemanja will go #1 and if we are lucky we will get him. But losing out on a kid like Johan Petro, Rudy Fernandez or Marvin Williams will hurt. Thats why I want a #1 pick to be included in any deal for Jamal. But I am happy that this thread is being posted. It has to be a priority. Its nice to have first round picks when you are midstream in a rebuilding process


See, the Knicks would have been a great team to get a first round pick from, if they hadn't traded them all away for Starbury. Then they could have given us crap contracts and gotten the better player, but then they could have given us a first.

New Jersey has got a boatload of first round picks. They might part with one if we had something they liked. 

But our problem is we have a bunch of players we don't really want to trade (Kirk, Ben, Luol, Tyson, Eddy), a bunch of players nobody really wants (Erob, JYD, AD, Pip with a little value due to ending contract), and Jamal. So unless we end up trading one of the first five listed young guys this season, trading Jamal to the right team in the next few days is the only way I can see us netting a first. The only other way would be trading our expiring contract (Pip) and taking on a bad contract at the deadline.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Well, it depends.

The Bulls have a pretty good 9-man rotation now, pending Nocioni's signature, so I would presume it would rely on whether or not Curry and Chandler finally turn the corner.

This looks to be a really good draft, but if you guys can challenge for a playoff spot (entirely realistic, this coming from a non-Bulls fan), there would have to be a pretty good, can't-miss prospect to break up that nucleus you've taken ages to build.

I guess there is the Crawford issue... if you don't end up re-signing him, you could do well to look at JR Giddens, Marvin Williams, Rudy Fernandez et al.

If everything works out with Crawford and the Bulls in general in 04-05, I don't see too many reasons to play around with your current set-up, which is headed in the right direction...


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

I didn't mean to write when Curry leaves......it was supposed to be when DAVIS leaves lol.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

I have mixed feelings about future first round draft picks for the Bulls. We've got young, developing players at every position. What do we want more youth for.

Jerry West has stated openly that he has no interest in trading for picks or keeping them. Memphis, in fact has little to show for their last three drafts:
'04: no first round pick
'03: Troy Bell and Dahntay Jones.
'02: Drew Gooden.

In effect we added up to four rookies (Gordon, Deng, Duhon, Nocioni) to a roster that already has two 21 year olds (Chandler, Curry), a 22 year old (Hinrich) and possibly a 24 year old (JC). Where would future rookies get minutes with the roster presently constituted as is?

Time to see what this group can achieve collectively. I don't think we need anymore prospects right now.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> I have mixed feelings about future first round draft picks for the Bulls. We've got young, developing players at every position. What do we want more youth for.
> 
> Jerry West has stated openly that he has no interest in trading for picks or keeping them. Memphis, in fact has little to show for their last three drafts:
> ...


I agree. We do still have some minor holes that we can fill through free agency, but I think the next few years will depend almost entirely on the development of the players we have right now. 

It would be nice to get into next years draft, but I dont think its necessary. 

Hinrich, Gordon, Crawford, Nocioni, Deng, Chandler, Curry is a 7 man rotation full of impact players, all young and will only get better. We should really focus on chemistry and organization from this point on. I realize we still need another true off guard, but I think that will be okay for now and we can take care of that sooner or later through free agency.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

No

:nonono:


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

I do not think the 2005 Draft is a priority for the Bulls but here is a suggestion:

Bulls trade: Chandler, Erob, M. Austin

Bucks trade: D. Mason, J. Smith, 2005 #1 

(This trade is only considered if we lose Crawford)
Mason is a pretty good replacement for Crawford at SG, and probably starts over Gordon to begin the season. Smith played well last year and helps to offset the Chandler loss. The Bulls get to dump Erob and receive the 2005 #1 to reconcile the fact that they are giving up the player with the highest ceiling in the trade. They also avoid handing out 2 max contracts next year, which like it or not Curry and Chandler will get if this offseason is any indication. The Milwaukee draft pick will probably be close to the lottery if not in the lottery IMO. 

Mason (26 yr old): 14 pts, 4 reb, 2 ***, 47FG%
Smith (28 yr old): 11 pts, 8.5 reb, 1 blck, 44FG%

Milwaukee does it because Chandler can be a major difference maker for them in the paint. ERob would probably be decent for them. 

Bulls have:
PG- Hinrich, Gordon, Pargo/Duhon
SG- Mason, Gordon, Macas?
SF- Nocioni, Deng, LJIII
PF- Smith, Davis, JYD
C- Curry, Davis, 

My preference is simply to resign Crawford and maybe go after a guy like Rasual Butler, but if we lose Crawford I think this trade helps us in the long run.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I look at the top 5 players next year and I see a crop that rivals 2003

Aleksandrov
Paul
Martynas
Petro
Marvin Williams

That 5 is one that we have to have some exposure. Any of those guys would be center pieces on a very good team


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Chris Paul is going to be a centerpiece on a very good team? I just dont see it, the guy is like 5'10. The other guys are projects, its not like were dealing with Duncan or Shaq here.


----------



## onetenthlag (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Chris Paul is going to be a centerpiece on a very good team? I just dont see it, the guy is like 5'10. The other guys are projects, its not like were dealing with Duncan or Shaq here.


RLucas, I've got to agree with this post. Which player available next year is ready to compete at a high level in the league? Assuming the Bulls get another top 5 pick, I don't see the need for another young big man (unless the roster changes somehow during the year, i.e. Chandler is traded, etc.).

Just curious as to your thoughts.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Chris Paul is going to be a centerpiece on a very good team? I just dont see it, the guy is like 5'10. The other guys are projects, its not like were dealing with Duncan or Shaq here.


Centerpiece as in building block, as in franchise player

Marvin Williams would have been a very high pick in this past draft. A good year at UNC will solidify him as a big time star

I doubt you have seen the other 3 players, but most people believe Aleksandrov is the most ready rookie to come into the NBA since Lebron. He has been dominating players 10 years older then him for years. Johan Petro just came off a tremendous tournament where he looked anything but raw. Martynas gets day to day tutoring from the craftiest big man of our time, Sabonis. That crop is going to be special.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Centerpiece as in building block, as in franchise player


I highly doubt Chris Paul will be a franchise player, I cant remember the last time a guy under 6'0 was a franchise player. Even Allen Iverson and Isiah Thomas are 6'1. 

The rest of the guys are 17-18 year old big men, who are projects pretty much any way you slice it. Williams is a nice prospect, and these other guys are good prospects too really, but were not dealing with immediate impact players. 

The top 5-6 players on our team are all under 25, I think its best to develop what we have and not bend over backwards to land another 18 year old.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> I have mixed feelings about future first round draft picks for the Bulls. We've got young, developing players at every position. What do we want more youth for.
> 
> Jerry West has stated openly that he has no interest in trading for picks or keeping them. Memphis, in fact has little to show for their last three drafts:
> ...


No....I believe we'll need one more who is ready to play NOW to come in next year. Not to start.....but why not get someone to replace either JC or Davis?

I know there is a belief that we need more veterans....which is where I believe your misguided thinking is going, but why? Where have "veterans" ever gotten throughout this whole rebuilding deal.

You can have Jalen Rose, Scottie Pippen, Charles Oakley, Ron Mercer and Eddie Robinson.....I'd rather have a player who knows his role, costs less dollars per talent, and has a shorter commitment.

Why lock ourselves into another Eddie Robinson or even Scottie Pippen situation....when instead of spending we can get into the draft.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. We do still have some minor holes that we can fill through free agency, but I think the next few years will depend almost entirely on the development of the players we have right now.
> ...


Ok so what happens next year when CRAWFORD....who is on your list is unrestricted and goes elsewhere?

You base your agreement with Kismet on the pretense that Jamal will be here. I don't think he will be. 

And if there is a player with Jameer Nelson's ability at a pick where he's a bargain....why not trade a future pick.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Chris Paul is going to be a centerpiece on a very good team? I just dont see it, the guy is like 5'10. The other guys are projects, its not like were dealing with Duncan or Shaq here.


Wow so you can't trade a future pick for a present pick unless it is for Shaq or Duncan?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> Wow so you can't trade a future pick for a present pick unless it is for Shaq or Duncan?


I wouldnt bend over backwards for projects and guys who play the position we already have too much of. Your thread says Paxson has to _find a way_ which implies bending over backwards or going out of his way in order to get it done. 

I'm not opposed to having a pick next season, and if the opportunity presented itself, and the trade was fair, then I'm not opposed to it. I just dont think its absolutely necessary like you imply.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> I highly doubt Chris Paul will be a franchise player, I cant remember the last time a guy under 6'0 was a franchise player. Even Allen Iverson and Isiah Thomas are 6'1.
> ...


Nemanja Aleksandrov would pretty much be the best player on the Bulls NOW. So I dont know exactly how you can call him a "project" or not an "immediate impact player". My gut says you havent seen the kid play, let alone would recognize him if he bumped into you walking down the street


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Nemanja Aleksandrov would pretty much be the best player on the Bulls NOW. So I dont know exactly how you can call him a "project" or not an "immediate impact player".


Can you prove that? The guy is *17 years old*, is 6'11 and weighs *210 pounds*, and you're saying hes not a project? Theres plenty of guards who are stronger than him. Hell, Ben Gordon is in the same ballpark, and hes 10 inches shorter. This kid would have to have Hakeem Olajuwon type skills to overcome his size at this point. 



> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> My gut says you havent seen the kid play, let alone would recognize him if he bumped into you walking down the street


The fact that I havent heard about him much, aside from a couple fans who rave about him on message boards, shows me that he is most likely not the immediate impact player that you make him out to be. 

Theres another 17 year old kid, 7'0 and 245 that came out of Serbia-Montenegro and also has tremendous talent. Even *he* is still a project.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

after watching last night's game, I am happy we got next years lottery pick early.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you prove that? The guy is *17 years old*, is 6'11 and weighs *210 pounds*, and you're saying hes not a project? Theres plenty of guards who are stronger than him. Hell, Ben Gordon is in the same ballpark, and hes 10 inches shorter. This kid would have to have Hakeem Olajuwon type skills to overcome his size at this point.
> ...


so you go on presumptions, I go on experience. Aleksandrov was so good, he would have gone #1 last year. He is a SF and has the skills to be one. The fact that your trying to label him as a big man shows that you really dont know much about his game.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

incidentally, the #1 we gave Phoenix next year _does_ have top three protection for 2005, so it's not like we won't have any shot at the top guys when...oops, if...we blow goats for 82 games again. :sigh:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> so you go on presumptions, I go on experience.


I guess? I doubt you've seen the guy play in the NBA, since he hasnt, and thats something you'd need to see before making comments about he'd be the best player on an NBA team. But I guess thats not an assumption? 



> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Aleksandrov was so good, he would have gone #1 last year.


Doesnt mean hes an immediate impact player, since the guy who did go #1 was also a project. 



> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> He is a SF and has the skills to be one. The fact that your trying to label him as a big man shows that you really dont know much about his game.


Apparently Draftcity also doesnt know much about his game since they have labeled as a PF, and say he lacks the lateral quickness to play the SF in the NBA. 

Like I said, his skills would have to be legendary for him to come in as an 18 year old rookie with that body and be the best player on an NBA team.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess? I doubt you've seen the guy play in the NBA, since he hasnt, and thats something you'd need to see before making comments about he'd be the best player on an NBA team. But I guess thats not an assumption?
> ...


draftcity said if he gets bigger, he might be a 4. Right now he is a 3. Read the scouting report, looked like they were reaching to find flaws in his game. They even said so. Read the scouting report, the skills are legendary

I guess calling lebron a sure thing was an assumption as well? Its one thing to see a kid dominate good players 10 years older then him, guys who PLAY in the NBA and another thing to call someone a project who you have never seen, isnt it?

he will have every bit the impact his rookie year as KG did in his. Whether he takes his game to KGs level in 5 years remains to be seen. But he is far more polished at the same age then KG is. ANd I seem to recall KG having an impact


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> draftcity said if he gets bigger, he might be a 4. Right now he is a 3. Read the scouting report, looked like they were reaching to find flaws in his game. They even said so. Read the scouting report, the skills are legendary


It says this, _In spite of his great shot and desire of playing small forward, I think he will become a full-time power forward, as his defensive attributes and offensive possibilities would fit perfectly there. Of course, I don't rule out a future focused on the perimeter, but he should work on his lateral quickness to be a reliable small forward defender._

His skills cant be legendary if his worst case scenario is Wang Zhi-Zhi, that only insinuates that he isnt as polished as you claim, he has a lot of work to do. 

I stll havent heard anything about this guy that I didnt hear about Darko, its almost word for word. Except Darko has an extra 30 pounds of muscle. 



> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> I guess calling lebron a sure thing was an assumption as well? Its one thing to see a kid dominate good players 10 years older then him, guys who PLAY in the NBA and another thing to call someone a project who you have never seen, isnt it?


Lebron had his high school games televised on the most popular sports station, Lebron is 6'8, 240. He has a body ready for the NBA. He was hyped for a reason.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> It says this, _In spite of his great shot and desire of playing small forward, I think he will become a full-time power forward, as his defensive attributes and offensive possibilities would fit perfectly there. Of course, I don't rule out a future focused on the perimeter, but he should work on his lateral quickness to be a reliable small forward defender._
> ...


why dont you go to the horses mouth, Cheezedoodle, who runs draftcity sometime and get his scouting report? I am sure he will tell you what I have. I have seen Nemanja beat up on NBA players and do it in a multitude of ways, you deduce things by reading things off the internet. Ill stick with my opinion.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

rlucas4257 said:


> Nemanja Aleksandrov would pretty much be the best player on the Bulls NOW. So I dont know exactly how you can call him a "project" or not an "immediate impact player".


Bump. 

I had archived this thread, and particularly page two, where me and rlucus were arguing about whether or not these guys were projects. 

Well, your boy Nemanja didn't even declare for this draft. He is at #10 for next years draft, and Martynas ended up going 44th pick, and you didn't even mention anything about the guy who went #1, Andrew Bogut. That's why it was ridiculous to think these guys would be the best player on any decent NBA franchise at 17-18 years old.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

whatever happened to rlucas?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

CiMa said:


> whatever happened to rlucas?


Yeah, he was one of the better posters.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Bump.
> 
> I had archived this thread, and particularly page two, where me and rlucus were arguing about whether or not these guys were projects.
> 
> Well, your boy Nemanja didn't even declare for this draft. He is at #10 for next years draft, and Martynas ended up going 44th pick, and you didn't even mention anything about the guy who went #1, Andrew Bogut. That's why it was ridiculous to think these guys would be the best player on any decent NBA franchise at 17-18 years old.


Where'd you argue with rlucas in here. You must think you are some cool kid, the big mac, for taking credit for someone else....


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

You think we can get rid of this thread that was started by the RACIST Matrix?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

rlucas a "better poster"????

I had no problem with his posting style, but he has proven that his player evaluation skills are complete BS, they suck, he is clueless.

I hate to be harsh, but that's the truth.

Sorry rlucas, you never post on any of the boards anymore since your "evaluations" proved to be crap, but keep posting, I still enjoyed your posts most of the time.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Bump.
> 
> I had archived this thread, and particularly page two, where me and rlucus were arguing about whether or not these guys were projects.
> 
> Well, your boy Nemanja didn't even declare for this draft. He is at #10 for next years draft, and Martynas ended up going 44th pick, and you didn't even mention anything about the guy who went #1, Andrew Bogut. That's why it was ridiculous to think these guys would be the best player on any decent NBA franchise at 17-18 years old.


 My favorite part was when he called you "Cheezedoodle." Ha. Yet, I still enjoyed rlucas' posts. He was at least interesting and provoked thoughtful debate.


...Bullsville, sometimes I feel like the only reason you post here is so you can call out matrix, if he somehow randomly posts. The feud between you two is honestly pathetic. Just my opinion.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullsville said:


> rlucas a "better poster"????
> 
> I had no problem with his posting style, but he has proven that his player evaluation skills are complete BS, they suck, he is clueless.
> 
> ...


His posts seemed smart at the time. These foreign guys, they sound like the best thing since sliced bread, but their stock drops fast after not declaring the year they were supposed too. Like Pavel, he would have been the #4 pick to the Raps in 03 allowing Wade to drop to us, but he withdrew, and he dropped to the 20's. These foreign guys stock drops like crazy, and its hard to judge how they will do in the league since most of them are such young projects. I don't get why gm's take guys that average like 1 point a game foreign guys. These guys aren't good, and time and time again they prove to be busts. I would rather take a guy like Nocioni or Manu who are proven good foreign guys, but for some reason, gm's like taking the guy with a 1 ppg over the guy with a 17 ppg or whatever when speaking of foreign players.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

rwj333 said:


> My favorite part was when he called you "Cheezedoodle." Ha. Yet, I still enjoyed rlucas' posts. He was at least interesting and provoked thoughtful debate.
> 
> 
> ...Bullsville, sometimes I feel like the only reason you post here is so you can call out matrix, if he somehow randomly posts. The feud between you two is honestly pathetic. Just my opinion.


Pathetic?

He once said that "Cleveland is a dirty city full of Polish people"

I am 1/4 Polish, my late Grandmother was born there.

I accept your apology.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sloth said:


> *His posts seemed smart at the time.* These foreign guys, they sound like the best thing since sliced bread, but their stock drops fast after not declaring the year they were supposed too. Like Pavel, he would have been the #4 pick to the Raps in 03 allowing Wade to drop to us, but he withdrew, and he dropped to the 20's. These foreign guys stock drops like crazy, and its hard to judge how they will do in the league since most of them are such young projects. I don't get why gm's take guys that average like 1 point a game foreign guys. These guys aren't good, and time and time again they prove to be busts. I would rather take a guy like Nocioni or Manu who are proven good foreign guys, but for some reason, gm's like taking the guy with a 1 ppg over the guy with a 17 ppg or whatever when speaking of foreign players.


*Posts that said "Eddy is the next Shaq" seemed smart at the time* 

Let me reiterate, I think rlucas is a very good poster, intelligent and well spoken. Sorry if I sounded harsh, I was just being honest in pointing out that his Euro-player evaluations the last 2 years haven't been very good at all.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

rwj333 said:


> My favorite part was when he called you "Cheezedoodle." Ha. Yet, I still enjoyed rlucas' posts. He was at least interesting and provoked thoughtful debate.


That would be classic, but I don't think he called me that. I believe Cheezedoodle is the name/alias of the guy at draftcity. I had quoted something from there, and rlucas was telling me to ask the guy who wrote the profile himself what he thinks of his boy Nemanja. 

I like rlucas though, I wish he'd post more, I just felt the need to point out how sometimes just because you've seen guys play a lot more, doesn't mean you're in a better position to judge how they'd do in another environment. Sometimes you see them so much, you fall in love with little things and refuse to believe that their game won't translate to another level.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

He hasn't posted since December...when was he last online? Mods/Admins should be able to check that.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I like rlucas though, I wish he'd post more, *I just felt the need to point out how sometimes just because you've seen guys play a lot more, doesn't mean you're in a better position to judge how they'd do in another environment. Sometimes you see them so much, you fall in love with little things and refuse to believe that their game won't translate to another level.*


I like to call that Sabonis Syndrome.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I saw rlucas online a lot of times. He would check his pms and read, then leave. Unless he has changed his name, he does not post anywhere that I know of.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

bullsville said:


> Pathetic?
> 
> He once said that "Cleveland is a dirty city full of Polish people"
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, I pretty much despise the guy (his arrogance was astounding), but clearly you two got into an argument, harsh words were spoken, and now there's a huge amount of vitriol between you two. I would have let it go some time ago. 



> I saw rlucas online a lot of times. He would check his pms and read, then leave. Unless he has changed his name, he does not post anywhere that I know of.


He was one of the extremely negative posters back when the Bulls were bad, and some people suspect he didn't want to post that he had been wrong. He did leave around December of 2004, after all. 



> That would be classic, but I don't think he called me that.


Ah. Too bad. I miss him, too.


----------



## Shabadoo (Feb 12, 2005)

From my lurking days I have some recollection of Rlucas loving Marvin Williams too.

Is that right?


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

I use to really enjoy rlucas' posts over on the other board back when he was there, however rlucas' ego just got out of hand IMO and I frankly am not keeping the light on for his return. 

He was one of those posters that enjoyed the Bulls losing ways. He would constantly rip Paxson and Skiles and their vision (a lot of posters did, but not to the extent that rlucas did). Hell, he even called Skiles a racist!!! Rlucas clearly started hating Paxson when Pax didnt fly to Europe to see Pietrus and subsequently drafted Hinrich.

If you notice, rlucas departure coincides with the Bulls return to winning ways. What happened? Couldnt stand the heat?


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Shabadoo said:


> From my lurking days I have some recollection of Rlucas loving Marvin Williams too.
> 
> Is that right?


I remember that as well. That is correct. It will be interesting to see how Marvin goes this year.



> If you notice, rlucas departure coincides with the Bulls return to winning ways. What happened? Couldnt stand the heat?


Not knowing rlucas, but sometimes people grow out of message boards. There are other things in life. Also, I don't think he was one of these posters who enjoyed the Bulls losing. I don't think any true Bulls fan would.

He was critical of Skiles and Paxson, but more so Skiles. If I remember correctly, he removed his name from the 'Fire Paxson' club after the draft because he liked the direction Paxson has taken.

Ultimately, people will have different views and opinions on what the Bulls should and shouldn't do. If everyone thought the same thing, this message board would be pretty boring. I enjoyed rlucas' opinion, whether correct in incorrect with the passing of time, and hope he posts again regularly in the future.


----------

